

Steve Ballmer Roams The Halls Of Microsoft Swinging A Baseball Bat - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/ballmer-roams-halls-with-baseball-bat-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

"Six-foot-two Steve Ballmer sometimes brings a baseball bat with him into
meetings. And that's if he's feeling happy ... "

~~~
lostlogin
Neeced surgey? Really? As slippery slope said.

